# What do you guys think of this Massey?



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Hey folks! I'm looking at getting a proper sized tractor for my little hay operation, and found this MF 245 on CL not too far from me. I haven't gone to look at it yet because things have come up, and I'm busy, but I've been emailing the guy back and fourth. I looks kind of rough, and that's because he used it to scrape his dairy barns. He said it's been maintained very well, and has 4000 hours, and everything works. Also has a remote, which would be a big deal for me.

I know those scraper tractors get used hard, and usually have a crap ton of rust. I would normally never look at one, but this seems to fit my needs and the price is great (probably for a reason?). I know I have to go look at it to be sure of it's condition, but figured I'd get yall's opinion.

https://abbotsford.craigslist.ca/grd/5935002577.html

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Massey makes a good tractor and they're always priced worth the money. Never had a 245 but a couple 240's, price seems fair a least for my market.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Around here, a MF 245 goes for $5-ish thousand dollars. Not sure what the deal is, but they command a fairly high price. Tons and tons of hay made by these tractors over the years. If in good shape, a very good small square baling/haying tractor for the smaller family farm.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Not a standard 245 which in this case is not bad. This tractor has the planetary rear end and the heavy industrial front axle could not tell from the picture but it probably has wet disc brakes if you had to dump a couple of grand in it you would not be hurting AD3-152 engine one of the best ever made. There is a plate between the trumpet housings and the rear end housing when viewing this plate from the back end of the tractor if there are notches in the plate it has wet disc brakes and if the plate is smooth all the way around it has dry disc brakes. IMO the planetary rear end adds $1500 bucks to the value of the tractor.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

cornshucker said:


> Not a standard 245 which in this case is not bad. This tractor has the planetary rear end and the heavy industrial front axle could not tell from the picture but it probably has wet disc brakes if you had to dump a couple of grand in it you would not be hurting AD3-152 engine one of the best ever made. There is a plate between the trumpet housings and the rear end housing when viewing this plate from the back end of the tractor if there are notches in the plate it has wet disc brakes and if the plate is smooth all the way around it has dry disc brakes. IMO the planetary rear end adds $1500 bucks to the value of the tractor.


Thanks, that's good information!

I'm probably going to go look at it next week once things calm down. My wife and I are both really sick, and her truck is having issues which I'm in the middle of taking care of. I sure hope it's still available, and in as good mechanical shape as he says it's in. I would be thrilled to have that old girl pull my baler. It would be nice to have something with enough hp to upgrade to a disc mower!

Thanks for the input guys.

Chris


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Look @ the rest of his equipment. It says volumes.

If maintained as described probably in better shape than a prettier one that had very little use (and less maintenance and upkeep) over the past (10, 20, fill in the blank) years.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> Look @ the rest of his equipment. It says volumes.
> 
> If maintained as described probably in better shape than a prettier one that had very little use (and less maintenance and upkeep) over the past (10, 20, fill in the blank) years.


Great point! I'll do that. Thank you!

Chris


----------



## Airspace1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Do you have the hay baler already. We own a 245 and its the best Tractor for what we do with hay and around the Farm. Dont be discourage on it being dirty either.


----------



## Airspace1 (Apr 22, 2009)

We just recently purchase a Vicon disc cutter love it.. they are the best with 3 blades per shell.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I see the ad has been deleted. Did you get this 245 Massey Chris?


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys. Sorry for the delay getting back. I just missed it. I called to go look at it, and it sold. My NH dealer might be taking a 2wd MF253 with FEL in on trade, and said he'd make me a good deal, as it would be the third tractor I'd buy from him. He's not sure he's getting it yet, but I'm first in line if he does. Don't know the hours or shape yet. I'd sure love to have the 48 PTO hp though! There is also a JD 2120 I might be interested in as well...

Chris


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Airspace1 said:


> Do you have the hay baler already. We own a 245 and its the best Tractor for what we do with hay and around the Farm. Dont be discourage on it being dirty either.


I do have a baler: IH No.47 It's been a good baler so far, but having the extra HP I'd be looking to step up to a higher capacity baler in the next season or two.

Chris


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

I'd recommend a JD 2120 highly. It would be a big step up from the Massey you have been considering. Easy to drive, controls feel good in your hand, lots of power for your operation. I have had a 2130 for nearly 30 years and would not sell it.

Roger


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

I have a 2wd 253, its a great running tractor and very nimble. I also have the quick attach loader. Its the same engine that its a 240 but with a Turbo, runs all day on a tank of fuel. I think its 12 gallons.


----------



## tractormike (Jan 12, 2017)

very reliable tractor..and parts seem easy to find


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Nice, thanks guys! I really appreciate the information. Frankly I would be happy with any of them I'm sure. It looks like the 2120 might be pending, and I haven't heard anything from my NH sales guy on the MF253. However, a new prospect tractor has come into play..

I went and bought a Kuhn GMD44 disc mower from a guy off craigslist, who happen to be someone I know from our horse club, but didn't know when I wen't out to look at it. He said he has a diesel IH 464 with FEL he might be looking to sell. It has a freshly rebuilt engine, and works like it should. He's going to talk it over with his wife and see what their thinking price wise. I may end up getting it if the price is right.

It seems the 50-75hp tractors are moving quick these days, so I need to get in gear and make a decision so I can be ready for this years hay season!

Chris


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

If maintained and kept up well that IH will be a fine tractor. Very fuel-efficient and rear end and transmissions are bullet proof


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

IH 464 is an excellent tractor, lots of good features, I'd suggest a step up from the Masseys you have been looking at. And it has a loader. Not quite equal to a 2120 in power but probably is in features.

Roger


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

We had a 464 for years, like other have said, its a great tractor. It probably went 6/7000 HARD hours before we overhauled it and then when another 2 or 3 before it left the farm. It almost has a rudimentary shuttle with the forward and reverse shifter on the left, makes for quick forward to reverse changes.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'm hoping he comes at me with a figure I can work with. I have a budget in mind, and would really hate to have to go over it, or pass on a tractor that's perfect for us. Maybe if I can pick up a few more fields, I can make up for going over budget. We'll see I guess.

Chris


----------



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

I would choose the 2120 all else being equal, I too have a 2130 and it has been an excellent tractor for years. Heavy enough to pull a small round baler, good on fuel, comfortable. I have had several Massey's, and still have a 135 and a 255, good tractors but nothing like the Deere's of that vintage. Don't know a lot about the IH, they certainly have their following.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Well, I haven't heard back yet on the IH 464 (they're on vacation) but I did hear back from the guy on the JD 2120. He says it's a strong tractor, pulls nice has refurbished injectors, new alternator and battery. He did say it's getting some blow-by, indicating it could use a rebuild. At $4k it's a lot of hp for the dollar, and I'm sure I could run it for the next 5 years without a problem.

The IH 464 was rebuilt a couple hundred hours ago, and has a FEL. It has less HP, but at this point I don't need much more than 45 pto hp. On the contrary the IH will probably be $6500. I'm much more comfortable with 4k.

What would you guys do? I'm at a limbo..

Chris


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Dad had a couple JD 1830's i learned to tractor on. They were excellent ss baler tractors. If a 2120 is similar you will be happy.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Go and have a look at the 2120. It will take only a short drive of it to convince yourself to buy it. They are comfortable to ride on, lovely to drive, and reliable. I have hardly had to touch my 2130 with a wrench in nearly 30 years of ownership. The extra few hp will not feel like overkill and you will find that occasionally the extra size and hp will come in handy.

Roger


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

CDennyRun said:


> What would you guys do? I'm at a limbo..
> 
> Chris


Go with the FEL model, I can't imagine not having one (or two FEL) around the place. Secondly, one of the tractors is headed for a rebuild quicker than the other. $2.5K could disappear fast on a re-build job (depending upon how much of the re-build you can do for free).

Larry


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

I'll be keeping the little Ford, so I'll have something that's a 4x4 with FEL, but it would be GREAT to have a larger tractor with more FEL capacity. I don't want to bother the guy with the 464 while he's on vacation, but I'm very eager to see what they're thinking, and would hate to pass up a good deal on the JD. I'll let you guys know what ends up happening. At the rate tractors are selling in my area, this thread might get warn out with missed prospects. Ha ha

I appreciate the thoughts and insight. Thanks guys!

Chris


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Well, the search might be over. I found a David Brown 780 that has 1117.8 hours according to the owner, and is in pretty nice overall shape. https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/grd/5998688447.html

I'm headed down on Saturday to look at it, and sure hope it's in as good of shape as he says. It's a six hour drive from where I am, so...I'm taking a chance.

What do you guys know about these smaller David Browns? I've done a fair bit of research, and it seems like they're good work horses. Sounds like they have the 885 trans, chassis, but the front axle of a 770. The 885 is rated a 43.2 PTO hp on what I think is the same 2.7L motor. Is this just a turned up 780 motor or?

Chris


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

The DB is not much bigger than your 4wd NH but only 2wd and 36pto hp. It would run a small baler or hay raking tedding equipment but I wouldnt Pull a bale wagon full behind it! I would say it is equivalent to a Massey 135 or Ford 2000 series tractor.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

I would say it is less tractor than a MF 135. IH 464 and JD 2120 are much more tractor. The only thing good about the DB 780 you describe is the low hours.

Roger


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

skyrydr2 said:


> The DB is not much bigger than your 4wd NH but only 2wd and 36pto hp. It would run a small baler or hay raking tedding equipment but I wouldnt Pull a bale wagon full behind it! I would say it is equivalent to a Massey 135 or Ford 2000 series tractor.


2wd is all I can afford, and at this point I'll be using my 20' car hauler for moving hay. It'll probably be a while before I invest in hay wagons. Not to mention my wife is going to kill me if I keep bringing home more equipment! Ha ha. We're running out of room on our property for this kind of stuff.



bool said:


> I would say it is less tractor than a MF 135. IH 464 and JD 2120 are much more tractor. The only thing good about the DB 780 you describe is the low hours.
> 
> Roger


Yeah, unfortunately the Massey sold long ago, and the IH 464 is not in my budget. There are a few other options for me locally that have more hp, but they have MUCH higher hours. It's hard to find exactly what I need with a small the amount of money I have to dedicate to a haying tractor ($4k)

Chris


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Boy Chris, you got it rough out there!! For shins and grins, I searched Bellingham Wa area on craigslist for "tractor" and capped the price at 4k. You ain't got crap to pick from.

About the only thing that caught my eye was YOUR ad wanting to buy one.

Good luck, but it appears your area either has slim pickins or doesn't use craigslist much.

Mark


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

glasswrongsize said:


> Boy Chris, you got it rough out there!! For shins and grins, I searched Bellingham Wa area on craigslist for "tractor" and capped the price at 4k. You ain't got crap to pick from.
> 
> About the only thing that caught my eye was YOUR ad wanting to buy one.
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha, that's funny! No call what so ever on that ad by the way. I really don't have much to choose from. I thought about stretching my budget, but to do that I have to rob funds from other things that need attention IE disc mower. I'm sure 36 PTO hp should do me good for a while. The equipment I have really doesn't require much. My trailer only has 3500# axles, so having a tractor that weighs 7k would be pushing it!

Chris


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

IMHO - you will be fine with the equipment you have and that tractor. Worse case, it could be a nice second/raking tractor on the way to something larger.

As far as pulling a baler and wagon, my trusty MF50 diesel at 540 PTO is 31ish hp according to it's Nebraska test. The MF I've got is heavier though, but if you're on flat ground, you should be OK as the 780 has a higher hp at PTO than my MF.

MF50, New Holland 68 baler, wagon in tow. My daughter/ace tractor driver and my oldest boy stacking. I think I was working on the JD348 knotters that day, shamefully out of sight, while the 58ish year old baler and 54ish year old tractor came to the rescue...






YMMV

Bill


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

leeave96 said:


> IMHO - you will be fine with the equipment you have and that tractor. Worse case, it could be a nice second/raking tractor on the way to something larger.
> 
> As far as pulling a baler and wagon, my trusty MF50 diesel at 540 PTO is 31ish hp according to it's Nebraska test. The MF I've got is heavier though, but if you're on flat ground, you should be OK as the 780 has a higher hp at PTO than my MF.
> 
> ...


I've watched that one before, nice video! I just subscribed. I love seeing today's youth out there running equipment, smelling the grass, and working hard. I'm sure you're a very proud father!

Chris


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

I suspect you will be able to buy a 50 or 60 hp tractor for the price of a 30 or 40 hp one, and really future-proof your operation.

Roger


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

bool said:


> I suspect you will be able to buy a 50 or 60 hp tractor for the price of a 30 or 40 hp one, and really future-proof your operation.
> 
> Roger


Every tractor I've been finding near my price range in the 50-ish pto hp range are rough, and have a substantial amount of hours. There is a Case 1290 not too far from me, but the tach doesn't work, and the guy says he thinks it's around 7000 hours, and has had no major work done. Also looks rough. I would suspect the clutch or something major is going to happen in the next 1000 hours or so on something like that.

Shopping in my dollar range is sketchy at best. At least in my area.

Chris


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

The problem with your price range is anything good value will sell quickly, so you might not have time to consult us before you decide to buy. You might just have to trust your instinct. Any major brand will do the job. Look for honesty, in both tractor and seller.

Roger


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Well, I did it! Just got it home, and I'm really happy with the tractor. It's in pretty dang good shape for it's age, and everything seems to work. Has lots of power for what it is. One thing that's nice is I can tow it with my half ton and 7k trailer without straining anything, and it'll fit in my shop. The guy ended up knocking off $100 for me making the six hour journey, which was really nice of him. Overall I think I'm really going to love this machine!

Thanks for all your help and insight guys. I really appreciate it!

Chris


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice. Hope all works well for you.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Looks tidy!


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Hope it brings many years of trouble free service.


----------

